
Why Brands Should Strive for Imperfection - fiaz
http://www.fastcompany.com/article/why-brands-should-strive-imperfection
======
danskil
Just imagine if all agencies used truth in advertising...don't think they
would be able to have toilet paper ads on tv anymore.

